# Music Sugjestions



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all! I know theres many music sources out there but I just can not make up my mind on what to use where. I'm gonna need some music for:
Graveyard
Corn Trail Entrance (something midnight syndicate)
Chucky Scene
Haunted House Entrance
Clown Scene

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a good one for your clown-http://www.sinistersonics.com/
3rd one down Zombo's midnight midway ,
& Meltdonw211's site http://www.4shared.com/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html
Password-hauntforum-,cruz thru folders,bunch of great stuff ,Have fun !


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Movie soundtracks are great sources for thrilling, intense music that can be used to build the mood out front. 

Remember that music that really moved you when you were in the movie theatre? Well it's out there for sale on that movies soundtrack, at your local music superstore.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah true that, outside the main entrance I think I may have to play the new halloween theme. I loved it and I think it was quite creepy.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Also try just about anything from Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate (I prefer the former as opposed to the later).

-TM


----------

